# wydajnosc x11 + troche o wszystkim :)

## ketjow

Znalazlem na necie benchmark, ktory mnie zainteresowal:

http://www.rocklyte.com/athene/benchmarks.html

Wiadomo, ze jest to benchmark sponsorowany, czyli zwyciezca mnie nie zdziwil, jednak fakt ze windows jest szybszy niz X11 przy ladowaniu 100 obrazkow mnie troche... zirytowal. Czy taka metoda testu w ogole o czyms swiadczy? I czy nasz X11 faktycznie jest taki wolny?Last edited by ketjow on Thu Sep 09, 2004 9:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fallow

nasza krowa jest wolna niestety  :Smile:  , ale za to mamy jej kod i takie tam  :Wink: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

 *fallow wrote:*   

> nasza krowa jest wolna niestety  , ale za to mamy jej kod i takie tam 
> 
> pozdro 

 

hehe, zgadza się  :Smile: , coś za coś  :Smile: 

----------

## zytek

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> X11's disadvantage is caused to its client/server design, which causes additional overhead in comparison to the local graphics calls as used in the Windows and Athene display systems.
> 
> 

 

no i wszystko jasne.. pytanie czy to świadczy źle o X11? niekoniecznie..

----------

## ketjow

a teraz jak wyjdzie nowa wersja z przejzystymi okienkami to chyba szybciej nie bedzie to chodzilo:/ no ale faktycznie - cos za cos

Trudno - nic, tylko czekac na Y-Window  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

----------

## nelchael

opinia kontrowersyjna

Moim zdaniem powinni postawic na optymalizacje X'ow i ich wydajnosc a nie na bajery pokroju przezroczystosci okien (i tak nie bede z tego korzystal) i cienie (to moze byc interesujace - jesli bedzie dzialalo to ze strawna predkoscia)

----------

## Woocash

Ja też jestem za opinią @nelchael'a, ponieważ X'y służą mi po to aby mógł z nich korzystać, a nie oglądać je godzinami   :Shocked: 

----------

## nelchael

 *Woocash wrote:*   

> X'y służą mi po to aby mógł z nich korzystać, a nie oglądać je godzinami  

 

Dobre podsumowanie  :Smile:  na bajery przyjdzie czas jak juz bedzie to chodzilo dobrze.

----------

## ketjow

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> opinia kontrowersyjna
> 
> Moim zdaniem powinni postawic na optymalizacje X'ow i ich wydajnosc a nie na bajery pokroju przezroczystosci okien (i tak nie bede z tego korzystal) i cienie (to moze byc interesujace - jesli bedzie dzialalo to ze strawna predkoscia)

 tez tak mysle, chociaz taki bajer fajna rzecz  :Smile:  Jednak wazniejsze jest to zeby sie on nie zacinal

----------

## arsen

heh, czepiacie się wersji czysto developerskich  :Smile: , po to są alfy, bety by to testować i naprawiać  :Smile: , nie można oczekiwać od tego super wydajności i poprawności działania.

----------

## nelchael

 *arsen^ wrote:*   

> heh, czepiacie się wersji czysto developerskich , po to są alfy, bety by to testować i naprawiać , nie można oczekiwać od tego super wydajności i poprawności działania.

 

Dlatego ostrze sobie zabki na wersje 6.8.0  :Smile:  Nie moge sie doczekac  :Smile:  (mam nadzieje, ze nie bedzie problemow z xfce4  :Smile:  )

----------

## arsen

a wydajność X-ów, same to w sobie nie jest zupełnie wolne, jest to szybkie, tylko twórcy oprogramowanie pod to robia czasem kaszane, pisza, dodaja, kod puchnie itd. teraz dopiero widać że sie powoli opanowywują, przyklad:

coraz szybsze kde, odchudanie mozilli itd

----------

## arsen

 *nelchael wrote:*   

>  *arsen^ wrote:*   heh, czepiacie się wersji czysto developerskich , po to są alfy, bety by to testować i naprawiać , nie można oczekiwać od tego super wydajności i poprawności działania. 
> 
> Dlatego ostrze sobie zabki na wersje 6.8.0  Nie moge sie doczekac  (mam nadzieje, ze nie bedzie problemow z xfce4  )

 

też mało ci to da, jeśli xfce nie będzie sam w sobie obsługiwał compozite :>, emulacja poprzez xcompr to tylko zastępcza sprawa....

----------

## fallow

oprocz composite , jest jeszcze spora lista innych ficzerow ktore sa obecnie rozwijane w wersji unstable . Cienie i przezroczystosc to tylko czesc ...

http://freedesktop.org/bin/view/XOrg/XorgReleasePlan#Table_of_Contents.

co nie zmienia faktu , ze przed composite jeszcze dluga droga , a krowka lekko przymula  :Smile:  .pozostaje miec nadzieje ze z czasem bedzie coraz lepiej  :Very Happy:   :Smile: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

 *arsen^ wrote:*   

> coraz szybsze kde

 

Fakt, ale nie wierze, zeby dało sie to odchudzic do tego stopnia, zeby sie odpalało w góra 5 sekund jak wszystkie lekkie windowmakery, ale czegoz wymagac od takiej kobyłki  :Wink: 

swoją drogą i moim bardzo skromnym zdaniem, bardzo zalezy mi na szybkosci działania, natomiast  efekty schodzą na drugi plan, ale to nie znaczy ze nie lubie miec ładnych X'ow i w ogole, chetnie bede miał true transparenta czy cień, ale wolałbym zeby to dobrze dzialało i szybko, bo wole z tego zrezygnowac i miec o kilkanascie procent szybsze xy niz takie bajerki  :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

dlatego nikt nie kaze nikomu sie na nie decydowac , i do uzywania wersji rozwojowej takze nikt nie zmusza  :Smile:  kazdy wybiera to co dla niego mile i potrzebne...no lub mniej potrzebne ale mile hehe  :Smile: 

btw. nie wierze zeby kde odpalalo mi sie po maxymalnym odchudzeniu tyle co e16  :Smile:  :Smile: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

albo fvwm  :Smile: , ale trzeba przyznac że tolkit qt jest teraz dużo szybszy od gtk2, to się poprostu czuje, a szkoda, wole gtk  :Smile: 

----------

## cichy

 *Poe wrote:*   

>  *arsen^ wrote:*   coraz szybsze kde 
> 
> Fakt, ale nie wierze, zeby dało sie to odchudzic do tego stopnia, zeby sie odpalało w góra 5 sekund jak wszystkie lekkie windowmakery, ale czegoz wymagac od takiej kobyłki 
> 
> 

 

U mnie kiedyś kde3.0.4 odpalało się w 6s za pierwszym razem (licząc od momentu logowania  w kdm), kolejne 2-3s. Było to ponad rok temu, kde było instalowane z pakietów załączonych na płytce (w tym czasie gentoo  mieściło się na jednej płytce). KDE 3.2 odpala się dwa- trzy razy dłużej... Szkoda że kde 3.0 miało tyle niedoróbek... Używałbym do dziś...

Pozdrawiam

----------

## ketjow

kde z zasady ma byc piekne, ladne i "pokazowym" window-managerem.  przeciez jak jakis windowsowiec zobaczy fluxboxa, to nie znajac sie na niczym wszytko wysmieje, jednak jak sie mu pokaze kde, to juz lepiej - szczena mu opadnie, bo pod windowsem nie ma takiego ladnego wm  :Smile: 

A zeby bylo takie ladne, potrzeba troche bardziej zaangazowac procesor, musi sie wiecej zaladowac....

a kto sie zna, wybierze sobie swoj wm - bo wybor jest

----------

## fallow

mozna im pokazc looking glass 3d albo metisse  :Smile:  u mnie furore robi enlightenment  :Smile: 

pozdro

----------

## Poe

ano, enlightenment u mnie rządzi od dłuzszego czasu, kde juz w ogole nie uzywam, coprawda bylo mi ciężko sie przestawic na niego, ale juz jest bardzo dobrze.. ostatnio musiałem na kde wejsc, to mi sie wszystko myliło z enlightem jezeli chodzi o obsługe, heh..

----------

## ketjow

hmm.. widze ze musze sie przestawic na jakis bardziej egzotyczny window-maker, bo moj xfce juz dosc standardowo wyglada:) patrzylem na enlightement, ale chyba musze go sobie pokonfigurowac jeszcze - tak samo jak fvwm. eh, duzo roboty...

----------

## fallow

enlighenment dobry dobry  :Smile:  hihi..

w portach jest ebuild do wersji cvs e16 , trzeba tylko usunac z ebuilda linijke z epatchem odnosnie kde-menu  , wtedy wszystko jest ok  :Smile: 

[EDIT]

zglosilem na bugsy , jest juz ok

[/EDIT]

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

nie wiem czy to kogos zacheci do enlightenmenta , ale kilka moich zrzutek  :Smile: 

http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_id=6809127404140423986c9f&p=screen

http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_id=1404974245414042629a1d8&p=screen

http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_id=48337604641360cb3066d7&p=screen

 :Smile: 

----------

## ai

fallow, jak zrobic taki bajer z linia komend? =] jakis egzotyczny shell czy cos?

----------

## arsen

/me robi konkurencje dla enlightementa fallowa  :Very Happy: 

a ja zachęcam do fvwm, moje zrzuty  :Smile: 

http://schron.pl/~arsen/index.php?path=screens%2Ffvwm/

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## skiera

 *arsen^ wrote:*   

> /me robi konkurencje dla enlightementa fallowa 
> 
> a ja zachęcam do fvwm, moje zrzuty 
> 
> http://schron.pl/~arsen/index.php?path=screens%2Ffvwm/
> ...

 

Regularne zamieszczanie linków do zrzutów arsena odnosi skutki  :Wink:  Ja przerzuciłem się na fvwma ponad tydzień temu i nie żałuję. Faktem jest że trzeba "trochę" czasu poświęcić na konfigurację ale za to otrzymuje sie szybkiego wma idealnie dopasowanego do swoich potrzeb.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## fallow

 *arsen^ wrote:*   

> /me robi konkurencje dla enlightementa fallowa 
> 
> 

 

zdrowa konkurencja nie zaszkodzi  :Very Happy:   :Smile:  ja gdyby nie enlightenment tez uzywalbym fvwm , no i uzywam twojego configa gdy mam chec przyfvwm`owac  :Wink: 

 *ai wrote:*   

> fallow, jak zrobic taki bajer z linia komend? =] jakis egzotyczny shell czy cos?

 

to zsh. jest w portage . a kod prompta jest tu -> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=216939

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

 *fallow wrote:*   

>  *arsen^ wrote:*   /me robi konkurencje dla enlightementa fallowa 
> 
>  
> 
> zdrowa konkurencja nie zaszkodzi   ja gdyby nie enlightenment tez uzywalbym fvwm , no i uzywam twojego configa gdy mam chec przyfvwm`owac 
> ...

 

hehe  :Smile: , no jaja, a ja zaś na odwrót, gdybym nie używał fvwm to bym siedział na e. jedeny wm prócz fvwm który oferuje szeroki zakres konfiguracji  :Wink: 

----------

## fallow

hehe no bo kazdy wie , ze  :Smile:  e i fvwm ( kolejnosc alfabetyczna  :Very Happy:  ) rox 

swoja droga ,przy pelnej oficjalnej wersji xorg`a , zauwarzylem poprawe przy odswiezaniu niektorych grafik przy composite ( np. pasek opery kiedy jest na dole kashani sie ciut mniej niz kiedys ) .

no albo jestem taki zadowolny z faktu release`a  :Smile: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

 *fallow wrote:*   

> hehe no bo kazdy wie , ze  e i fvwm ( kolejnosc alfabetyczna  ) rox 

 

Powinno byc:

e, fvwm, xfce ( kolejnosc alfabetyczna  :Very Happy:  ) rox

----------

## arsen

 :Smile: , no xfce4 też aż takie kiepskie nie jest, swego czasu sobie używałem  :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

 *arsen^ wrote:*   

> , no xfce4 też aż takie kiepskie nie jest, swego czasu sobie używałem 

 

Wiem, to dzihad, ale: "az tak kiepskie nie jest" to porownanie do czegos konkretnego?  :Wink: 

----------

## arsen

 *nelchael wrote:*   

>  *arsen^ wrote:*   , no xfce4 też aż takie kiepskie nie jest, swego czasu sobie używałem  
> 
> Wiem, to dzihad, ale: "az tak kiepskie nie jest" to porownanie do czegos konkretnego? 

 

poprostu po pewnym czasie czułem sie skrępowany pod xfce4, za mało dla mnie konfigurowalny, miałem chore pomysły które nie sposób pod xfce4 było wdrożyć, teraz to co wymyśliłem to mam pod fvwm, ot taka przygoda  :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

Hehe  :Smile:  Mi z xfce zostalo juz tylko: xfdesktop, xfwm i xfce-taskbar  :Smile: 

----------

## cichy

arsen^:

Jaki to zestaw ikon na twoich ostatnich zrzutach??

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## joker

jak tak patrze na te screeny arsena to troche tesknie za ikonkami, ale bez nich tez jest dobrze  :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

 *cichy wrote:*   

> arsen^:
> 
> Jaki to zestaw ikon na twoich ostatnich zrzutach??
> 
> Pozdrawiam.

 

ikonki są gdzieś na devianart, niestety nie pamiętam nazwy a na dysku też juz ich nie mam, mały wypadek przy kasowaniu folderów i poleciał cały mój zbiór ikon  :Sad: 

----------

## argasek

No, fallow. Teraz znowu Cię widać    :Very Happy: 

----------

## fallow

 *argasek wrote:*   

> No, fallow. Teraz znowu Cię widać   

 

hehe , kaptyn szybko mi sie znudzil  :Smile:   :Smile: 

btw.znacie jakis fajny sieciowy zbior avatarow  :Smile:  ?

( nie zmieniam swojego , ale chetnie bym zobaczyl hehe )  :Smile: 

----------

## argasek

Że tak bezczelnie zapostuję: http://deviant.fork.pl/  :Smile:  Ale nie wiem czy używanie ich nie wymaga zgody autorów.

----------

